

Nexus 6 is already sold out - germs12
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_6_blue_32gb

======
bookwormAT
In a time where every manufacturer produces reasonable high end, top quality
hardware and software, the difference between winners and losers comes down to
the simple question who advertises and distributes at international scale, and
who does not.

Google seems to be willing to invest _some_ money on advertising Android right
now. But they still can't ship.

Don't forget that the whole "Nexus 6 not available" thing is only about the US
store already being out of stock. In Europe and Asia you cannot even expect to
get the device until next year. And when it finally hits, I bet the
advertising has already stopped, and Samsung's next big thing is what you see
on TV.

Still a great phone.

